# My 1st Race experience



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Well ive been drafted in to crew next week in the 12-16mclass in the voilles at St Tropez. Not having not had much experince other than competant crew Im a bit aprehensive. Anything I should know or read up online about before I leave on Sat 28th Septemeber?


----------



## NOLAsailing (Sep 10, 2006)

You won't be expected to know everything, I'm sure. What position are you filling? If you know, read up on what to do, particularly if you'll be trimming main. There many resources online. Other than that, go aboard without preconceptions of how things are done and listen to the captain and regular crew. And have fun.


----------

